# Looking for pointers at Job Placement consultancy? Anyone in same boat ?? (Bangalore)



## sameerkamat (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello All,


I hold a valid Australian PR (Subclass 189 - SI) Visa.

Currently, I am in search of a job placement consultancy that can help me out fishing for good job calls based out of Australia. (field of Networking (IT) )

Currently, I am loacted in Bangalore (India) and any pointers to such references would be helpful... along with your experience with them

Also, how is the service of :
Opulentus and Y-Axis in such fields?


Thanks,
Sameer Kamat


----------



## catel_w (Jun 21, 2012)

*hi*

any luck???



sameerkamat said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I hold a valid Australian PR (Subclass 189 - SI) Visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Opuletus and Y-Axis? Never heard those names.

Speak to guys like Manpower, Hays, Chandler Macleod, Julia Ross, Kelly Services, Adecco etc.


----------

